# Liquid Anavar solution



## Bigmills (Oct 23, 2019)

Doesn't anyone  have a recipe for liquid anavar in a solution? Not a suspension. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 24, 2019)

Run a search in this section.
Quite a few threads regarding this with different breakdowns => http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28503-liquid-oral-conversions.html


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 24, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Run a search in this section.
> 
> Quite a few threads regarding this with different breakdowns => http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28503-liquid-oral-conversions.html


Thanks brother I appreciate it..

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------

